# Zygonisia Roquebrune



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2011)

(Aganisia cyanea x Z. Artur Elle)

Yes, it's blue. Not dyed.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunning color. Great pictures, too!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 26, 2011)

I had one of these once. I miss it. 

Yours is much nicer than mine was though.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Yes, it's blue. Not dyed.



Sure, Dot….like you're a credible grower? :wink: 

Awesome color. And real to boot! Who would have thunk it!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunning!

...(falls over)


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2011)

I like their great shape and the fine coloring a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 27, 2011)

Very cool blooms, both in colour and shape!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing! This should grow well on Avatar...


----------



## Shiva (Jul 27, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Amazing! This should grow well on Avatar...



That's where she got it! 

Very beautiful!


----------



## toddybear (Jul 27, 2011)

Love that colour!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: :clap::clap: :drool::drool:


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 27, 2011)

Very pretty periwinkle color!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 27, 2011)

jealous, because I cannot grow them. And you have no leaf spots!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this fragrant?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice. I dont have any of these because I heard they are not fragrant.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. I dont have any of these because I heard they are not fragrant.



We like fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2011)

Me too. No fragrance here, but I'm a sucker for blue flowers. _*Real*_ blue flowers.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 28, 2011)

The real blue is truly spectacular, no doubt about it! :drool:


----------

